# Radion G1 upgrading



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know if the Radions G1 can be upgraded still?


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes all the way To G3 pro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Been meaning to find this out as well. Anyone know the cost and where we get this done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't believe that firmware upgrades cost money. You just connect to the light via USB, open Ecotech Live, and then select firmware update.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ephemeral said:


> I don't believe that firmware upgrades cost money. You just connect to the light via USB, open Ecotech Live, and then select firmware update.


To upgrade the led they need to be sent in just don't know where to send them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i was able to get a kit a while ago
new harness new fan and led clusters & lenses, oh and new fuse
used the original driver


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

blunthead said:


> i was able to get a kit a while ago
> 
> new harness new fan and led clusters & lenses, oh and new fuse
> 
> used the original driver


Yours was a gen 1 to gen 3? Also where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

blunthead said:


> i was able to get a kit a while ago
> new harness new fan and led clusters & lenses, oh and new fuse
> used the original driver


What was the price on this?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

ill see if i can get more of these kits
cant remember the price but approx $300 with new style fan


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

blunthead said:


> ill see if i can get more of these kits
> 
> cant remember the price but approx $300 with new style fan


This would be great to know. I have 4 that I might want to upgrade. This is to upgrade to a gen 3 pro correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

@blunthead I would be interested to get an upgrade kit too


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Waking this up from the dead, just wondering if you ever got the upgrade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

